# Chirp transducers with a universal Minn Kota.



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Thinking about upgrading the front sonar with something I can tie into the HDS on the dash. If you have a universal up front do you need to mount another transducer? How are you running the wires? 

The reason I went with the universal was to get away from running extra wires down the shaft as it sometimes likes to do 360's in spot lock. Hard on the cables.... But to upgrade I suppose I will do what I have to. I would like to keep the price of the unit under $600. I currently have a Lowrance setup.

Suggestions or thoughts appreciated.
Al


----------



## GPtimes2 (May 14, 2006)

Can't answer your questions and if you don"t get an answer (not a lot of traffic here), here is a link to a buisier forum that may help.
http://www.bbcboards.net/


----------



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

The only units that you can link with a HDS unit would be another HDS unit... Any can link but only another HDS. Also if you have a universal transducer built into your trolling motor you will need to get the adaptor plug to tie into the universal port.


----------

